# Home needed for goldfish



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

Hello, at the end of June my husband and I are moving house- a good 100 miles from where we love now. Due to the logistics of the move we will be spending a couple of nights in a hotel and have nowhere to keep our pet goldfish during this period. We would like to find a new home for her- but want to be reassured she will be well cared for and loved.

I am reluctant to put her in gumtree, as fear someone might want her tank and then disregard her once they get home.

Basically I am just wanting reassurance she is going o be well cared for. 

Does anyone in London have a tank/ pond that she could live in, or like to adopt her with her tank? We are happy to deliver her to a new home preferably in/ around London.

Incidentally any advice on how to transport her would be appreciated as well!

She is about 2 years old and gold with a white head.

Thanks

Laura


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi sorry its late ,so i ll be breif, i keep comet goldfish 3yrs now, id be happy to take her if u cant find anyone else, i m in sw london, all my fish are healthy and well cared for, i am planning to get bigger tank and i have a spare one ,decent size she could go in until i put her with others , 3 females and 1 male ,shouldnt be a problem, can u private message me , or post on here to discuss ,transportation safety,etc also i will eventually build pond in garden for my goldies and probably bring in for bad winters


----------



## kittencapes (May 10, 2011)

Hi moggiemum, thanks for your kind offer to rehome our goldfish Pearl. Where abouts in SW London do you live? We work during the week but could drop her off next weekend if that suited you? We've tried to think of a way to take her with us but feel the length of journey is just too risky. Sounds like she would have a happy life with you which would be great


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

id be delighted to have her if u sure ,i will pm u a bit later with my number, im on mobile internet at min. and a bit tricky posting x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi there , hope u got my message with details , ill check and resend , hope all s well x


----------

